# NVIDIA 8600 GT Temperature: is this normal?



## MusicMan374 (May 29, 2008)

I just actually had my video card replaced since it was fried, and i got the new card from HP, and it actually runs a few degrees cooler than the other one, but I'm still thinking it's a bit hot.

Idling, it runs between 57 and 61 degrees Celsius, and while playing Team Fortress 2, it runs steadily at 73-75 degrees Celsius. I'm not so worried as much about the idling temp as i am about the gaming temp.

When benchmarking it, it runs around 67-70 degrees C.

Is any of this normal or is it running too hot?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Those temps are normal for the 8600GT.


----------



## MusicMan374 (May 29, 2008)

alright thanks, it's just since this is my 4th replacement card I was starting to wonder since I was seeing people with 8800's running at more like 50-60 C


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What power supply are you using?


----------



## MusicMan374 (May 29, 2008)

I honestly don't know, I have a retail PC from HP, I'm wanting to build my own computer because most of the parts are proprietary. My computer is a pavilion elite m9000t, maybe you can find it somewhere? All i know about it is that it's 350 watts. I recently got my nvidia control panel to work correctly, and i can set the fan options, I'm trying to get the fan to rev up more than it normally would when it gets to 65-70 degrees Celsius


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If it's a prebuilt it's probably underpowering the system.


----------



## MusicMan374 (May 29, 2008)

So my 350 watt isn't enough to power my 8600gt? The original system had an 8400gs and the support agent upgraded it because he was nice. haha, It's the same power connector to the motherboard as the 8400gs, but it is a larger card.

I was thinking of overclocking the gpu but I don't think that's a good idea with a 350 watt psu? This is why I want to build my own computer, no proprietary parts, and ill have enough power to do what i want with the system T_T


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

More powerful cards require larger PSU's when OEM's build them price is the controlling factor items like the PSU are sized to run the system as built, OEM's primary concern is to get the system through the warranty period.


----------



## MusicMan374 (May 29, 2008)

So should I get a new psu? or will 350 watts be good enough? Eventually I'm gonna get rid of this thing and build my own so I'm not wanting to spend to much money on it. Think it'll last till next summer? that should be all I need it for


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you get the temps down on the card with the fan speed, use until you start to see other problems.


----------

